# Lakeland, FL Patrolman Arnulfo Crispin, Age 25



## FLTPR (Nov 2, 2008)

Report: Lakeland police officer dies - OrlandoSentinel.com

In my FHP patrol area. This 25 year-young Patrolman was shot in the head while patting-down a suspicious individual. Kid had his whole life in front of him. Right at Christmas. Pray.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer Arnulfo Crispin*














Police Officer Arnulfo Crispin Lakeland Police Department, Florida

End of Watch: Wednesday, December 21, 2011


Bio & Incident Details

*Age:* 25
*Tour:* 1 year, 6 months
*Badge #* 267
*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 12/18/2011
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* In custody
· Leave a Reflection
· Update this memorial
​Officer Arnulfo Crispin was shot and killed while making contact with suspicious individuals near Crystal Grove Drive at approximately 10:15 pm. Officer Crispin exited his cruiser to make contact with three subjects in a closed park and while checking one subject for weapons was shot from behind by another.

A second officer arrived to the scene seven minutes later and found Officer Crispin unresponsive. He was taken to Lakeland Regional Medical Center where he underwent several hours of surgery. He remained in grave condition for two days before succumbing to his wounds.

Twelve agencies responded to search for the suspect, who turned himself in after a ten-hour manhunt.

Officer Crispin had served with the Lakeland Police Department for 18 months. He is survived by eight siblings.
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief Lisa Womack
Lakeland Police Department
219 N. Massachusetts Avenue
Lakeland, FL 33801

Phone: (863) 834-6900

Read more: Police Officer Arnulfo Crispin, Lakeland Police Department, Florida


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Police Officer Arnulfo Crispin*

RIP


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Police Officer Arnulfo Crispin*

RIP Officer Crispin


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry for your loss brother.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers for Officer Crispin and his family. Rest in Peace.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: Police Officer Arnulfo Crispin*

Rest in Peace


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Police Officer Arnulfo Crispin*

RIP Officer.


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

RIP Sir


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

RIP Officer Crispin


----------

